# Question for parents



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ok, this might sound...odd.
Which should be normal, coming from me. 

But, have any of you ever lied to your kid about what their costume was?

I ask this because, there is this guy at work, and he's,well, he's an idiot. But last year, his kid wanted to be an astronaut for halloween. So....they bought him a blue Power Ranger suit, and told him he's an astronaut. 
Now, not having kids, I got say, that's not cool. But, is it common? Have any of you done this?


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

No - I have never lied to my children.

IMO he should have gotten more creative and come up with something to change the costume into an "astronaut" costume. Maybe some well placed tin-foil and some creative work with some paint or dyes.

I think it's wrong to lie to your children. Admittedly there are times you cannot give them the whole truth when it's for their own good or well-being but otherwise the truth is the best thing at all times.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope, we haven't lied to them either.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Never lied to our kids as a matter of fact I often feel the other half is too honest. What they dont know isnt their business but teaching them to lie is never good.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

No, no lies. That guy IS an idiot.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

a lazy idiot. How hard is it to make an astronaut helmet out of a box or something?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Not cool...but then again, that's probably how he was raised...

Hence, he's an idiot.

Raising potential idiots...


I would NEVER lie about a Halloween cosutme - that's simply against my morals.

I lie to my children only when it suits me...
("no honey, I don't have any money for you to go to the movies...now, go play in traffic")

...kidding...

I'm as honest as I can be with my children...which means they sometimes hear things they don't want to.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That just sucks! I can understand if a kid wants a costume and a parent can't afford to make it, but to just lie because they're too lazy to do anything about it?? He's a fracking jerk!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

With the exception of Santa Clause, The Tooth Fairy, The Easter Bunny, and why we can't have a puppy, I never lie to my daughter.

That story is pretty damn funny. If I did do something like that, I wouldn't share it with my coworkers. Especially for a costume as basic as a spaceman. It was probably on the rack at WalMart right next to the Power Ranger costume.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well its obvious the kid wasnt old enough to even know what a spacesuit looked like
maybe they waited til last minute to get it and some people just have no imagination when it comes to things like that, so they are not able to redesign a costume.
Yes of course i have lied because there are always exceptions like Gloomy Gus said ,and The same for Ugly Joe when it suits me or just plain nunya wil do


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen (Aug 16, 2006)

That poor kid! The Power Rangers are still watched by kids (even though its like on its bajillionth incarnation), so if he were of age and he went to school to say he was an astronaut, he'd get laughed out of the room for being the lame intellectual Power Ranger. 

And then the scarring begins. By the time he's twenty he'll be so antiHalloween that Autumnal themed kegger will cause him to break out into hives!

At least that's what I see.....

I would have to agree with Gus here when it comes to lying to kids. You can do it with ficticious characters, however if it is possibly life altering (as is with Halloween costumes), you must be honest...dreadfully honest!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

damn, I'm almost willing to bet that the guy was too stupid to know that a power ranger wasn't an astronaut.

When i eventually have kids, they're probably going to be lied to... about little things that won't scar their brains. you know, the Santa/Easter Bunny/ Male friendly lesbia..... errrr well, you know


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

that guys sucks, perhaps he didnt know a power ranger was not a space man. Dont Power Rangers fly around in space? Was he making a joke about it like "ha ha my little brat didnt know the difference anyway" or was he like " I didnt know what to do and bought a power ranger outfit - I think thats spacey"

Just wondering and playing the devils advocate - something Im pretty good at.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

No, no. He's just an idiot. 
He was well aware of the difference between a Power Ranger and an astronaut, and just told his kid, "yeah, here's your astronaut suit."


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Please tell me this guy isn't responsible for anything that might compromise the public safety...

I hope he's in the lending business or something - where an "Eh. Screw it." kind of attitude simply means a longer loan process...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

No, he's a cable tv installer.:googly:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Like you guys said, why didn't he just look for something on the rack other than PowerRangers. Christ, with all the costumes being made now by manufacturers, you can't come up with something better or at least more along with line of astronaut. 

I got a feeling when this kid grows up he might be posting how he was duped about being an astronaut.


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

Darn. Where was this child's mother? Did both parents equally not come through for their kid or what?


----------

